# amd (radeonkms) mesa-dri built for hardware accelaration - new to this !



## geos (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm trying to built mesa-dri from ports to have hardware acceleration in an amd (caicos family gpu) with radeonkms driver. The problem is that there is no option to select VDPAU and VAAPI in the menus during the built. I manage to have mesa-dri but with no acceleration and this after a very long time. I'm on 12.1.


----------



## George (Nov 7, 2020)

graphics/mesa-devel has build options for VAAPI and VDPAU. graphics/mesa-dri hasn't.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello geos,

since graphics/mesa-dri got updated to 20, the video drivers VDPAU and VA-API have been split into seperate packages: graphics/mesa-gallium-va = VA-API and graphics/mesa-gallium-vdpau = VDPAU.

But there is currently a problem with them, see: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=250325.

BTW: If you plan to build it from ports and you are use the default quarterly repository, you need also to build mesa-libs, mesa-dri and llvm10 from ports because there is still mesa 19 in quarterly.


----------



## geos (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks... Things got complicated and this is no good..


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2020)

Actually it has become easier, because you can now install vaapi and vdpau from the packages without compiling. But I know what you mean, once you are inside it's not that complicated


----------



## geos (Nov 7, 2020)

Iam trying right now as you said. Is there a choice to skip all this procedure and only built graphics/mesa-devel ? Just wanna know...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Nov 7, 2020)

graphics/mesa-devel is already in packages and can be installed via `pkg`. The video drivers are also enabled by default on this port.


----------

